# 2018 Custom Hay Stack/Haul Rates



## agserv (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all. I'm new to forums and new to the custom hay hauling business. I am located in central Nevada. I own a Roadrunner hay squeeze, that I am currently running. I recently purchased a New Holland H9880 and have a Milstak clamp ordered so I can haul 3x4 bales also. I am also putting together a Peterbilt with a hay retriever bed (may not have it ready this season). Curious what are the average rates for these are? Currently I am charging $100 per hour or per truck load for the squeeze service. Not sure what to charge for the stacking of small or big bales for the bale wagon or the hauling of the retriever. Also curious what they are charging in southern Oregon or northern California (if not enough work here, might go that way). Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Matt


----------

